# 20 ga loaches



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

What is a good loach that I can keep in a 20ga, keeping in mine I would need to get a schoal unless there is also a species that is okay being by itself. My understanding is that they all need friends. I made the mistake of moving 2 of my burmese loaches from my 100 to my 20 when I took the 100 down, and they killed each other. That was sad. So I am not going for anything that gets that big, or anything that will be too lonely. 

I have some snails I need to rid myself of!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I should say it's a 20 long. It already has 5 Julies in there but I don't mind more bottom dwelling. Of course I don't know how my cories will feel about company haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Khuli loaches are good. I don't think that they get real big. I am not sure how big yoyo loaches get, but they may be good in a 20 gallon. You might want to google what loaches would be good and don't get really big. 

I would suggest clown loaches but they get huge, like 16-20 inches, so they need 125 gallon or bigger.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Dwarf Loaches (skidmujunki or how ever to spell it) if you can find them, they can be very hard to find. They are awesome though, seriously some of my favorite loaches of all time. Remember too, with most loaches you should probably have at least 5 of them per tank per breed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

munki loaches for sure...botia sidthimunki...there are a couple of decent deals for them on aquabid right now....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Loha do you think I would be okay with 3? or is that pushing it for their social life?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that 3 would be perfectly fine...i have had them in singles and even groups of 20 and more...they are awesome...it will take you about 30 seconds to fall in love witrh them...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I found some pictures of them- very cute


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Loaches really do have a lot of personality and brains for their size. Thats why I am always very careful when it comes to their social needs. I have a dwarf loach tank and I already had 7 in there, and thats what I thought was enough (tank is understocked for its size) but then I went to a different LFS (for location reasons) and they had 1 that had been by him self for a good 3-4 weeks in their tank. 6 months later, he still acts like a loner in my tank with 7 other pals. Also when I was initially adding them I would do 2-3 at a time (NEVER put more than that in your tank at a time), and I could tell with the first 3 (because there was a few weeks after the first addition before I added more) and its easy to see they are MUCH happier with having more than 3 in there. I guess they would survive with as many as you want to put in there; but I like my fish to think of my tanks as paradise.


----------

